# ADA liquid ferts



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I was considering either trying the entire ADA line of ferts or just buying a few different ones to suppliment my EI dosing schedule. Does anyone use EI/PPS but suppliment dosing with ADA ferts such as ECA, Green Gain, Phyton-Git, etc?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't know of anyone personally that mixes 'DIY' ferts with ADA.

I'm not sure if any of those products make much difference when using a good 'regular' fert regime and CO2.

ADA will say that they need to used with their entire range of products (including substrate), of course.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I use the ADA line and it does what it's advertises!!!

Like working out.....either way you will get big but the supplements get you there faster and better! 

I dose the ECA,Pythong-GIt, Green Bactor and Green Gain once a week to once every two weeks but if I see something lacking I just up the bar. With the ferts themselves like Brighty K and Brighty step whatever I dose like I would EI.....one squirt per 10g and it goes like EI....csmb mon/ npk tues and alternates from there.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

ADA line of fertz has been very kind to me and especially to my plants.. they're very lush...

The thing about ADA line of fertz is... you can get away with good looking plants with just the Brighty K.. Step series Green Bacter and Eca.... The brighty Lights and Shade are well.. just extra supplements... (i did an experiment with both tanks.. one with them and one without..) Generally my tanks are very healthy but i noticed a better growth of riccia and HC when i dose the Lights and better growth of African ferns and mosses when i dose Shade.... so it is basically up to your wallet .. If you can get the whole line.. use the whole line.... IMHO


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

After reading countless threads...I've decided to try the entire line of ADA ferts. If it doesn't work any better than EI then at least I can say I tried.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been using the ADA line with great result for 3 months now. I say give it a try.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

One of my tank tanks is setup simply with ADA Aquasoil, Greg Watson So4 and Seachem's Flourish and the results are fantastic. I couldn't imagine better growth. The tank has been running now for about 5 months.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

i've found that when I use the EI index just dosing CSMB only, the plants seems to get shocked from just that, my plants directly after dosing 1 time of CSMB show unhealthy sigh, leafs started curling and shirking.


----------

